# 1950s Cowboy Bicycles



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2017)

I never knew anyone that had one of these unique bikes. Did any of you own one?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice!!!

I wanted a bike with a banana seat and ended up with a hand me down Schwinn that looked very similar to this one, just call me Secondhand Rose, LOL.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2017)

That bike hook has got to be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



Moooving right along.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Moooving right along.



Udderly amazing!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2017)

Got milk ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2017)

Who is that guy?  He looks familiar.  Silent movies?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Who is that guy?  He looks familiar.  Silent movies?


Written at the bottom:"Tom Mix 1926"


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Great picture, Bea!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 19, 2017)

Very cute.  I like the rope and the "saddle" oxfords.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2017)

Retro Fabric of the West


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2017)




----------

